# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  WHAT THE FOUNDING FATHERS SAID ABOUT GUNS

## Ronin Truth

> *WHAT THE FOUNDING FATHERS SAID ABOUT GUNS
> *
> ever wonder what the second amendment really means?
> 
> Militias. Distrust of government. Abuse of power. The right to bear arms. Not a day passed without a passionate article or an editorial on the role of guns in American life. The year was 1775. More than 200 years later, the seminal debate undertaken as John Adams, Thomas Jefferson and James Madison formulated the laws of the land still echoes. Is the Michigan Militia an aberration or the Constitution in action? Is Gordon Liddy a dangerous demagogue or a devoted patriot? What exactly did the founding fathers mean when they penned the Second Amendment? No sampler can do justice to the debate, but we hope the following scrapbook helps shed light on the relation between arms and liberty. Our sources were Alexander Hamilton, Madison and John Jay's Federalist, "That Every Man Be Armed: The Evolution of a Constitutional Right," by Stephen Halbrook, "The Road to the Bill of Rights," by Craig Smith, and a collection of quotes compiled by Charles Curley.
> 
> TO TAKE ARMS AGAINST THE BRITISH
> 
> From "A Journal of the Times," calling the citizens of Boston to arm themselves in response to British abuses of power, 1769:
> ...


 http://www.eskimo.com/~bpentium/articles/guns.html

----------

